# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  VanHool esittelee uuden TX-malliston

## Lasse

Jo 20-vuoden ikään ehinyt VanHool T9-mallisto korvataan uudella TX-mallistolla, jonka ensi-esiintyminen tapahtuu tämän vuoden Kortrijkin näyttelyssä. Uudessa maalistossa on uudistukisa lähes jokaisessa kohdassa, kuljettajan paikasta helpottuneeseen huoltoon. Kaikki mallit käyvät läpi samat uudistukset. Tutuiksi tulleet mallinimet, Alicronista Astromegaan säilyvät ennallaan.

Ulkomuotoja on uudistettu, samalla kun ollaan säilytetty VanHoolin identiteetti.

Lisää asiasta kertoo ruotsalainen Bussbranschen.se verkkolehti http://www.busstidningen.se/2011/09/...urism-och-brt/

----------

